# Hand props.



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are unbelivable! How about a how-to? Please!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude! Warn somebody before letting them see those pictures! heh, just kidding. But still those look so darn *REAL!* 

I give a Third request for the tutorial. These would be great for prop dummies.


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with Terra, are you sure those are fake? I still have the chills! How did you get your vein to stick up like that on the one hand? I also agree with a tutorial. I give you an A+++++++++ for gross and realistic factors.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

ok, in a few weeks ill see about doing a how to when i make a fake head, its basically the same way as making these hands. About the veins on it, it was cast from my hand. I work out a lot so I have these bulging veins, I went over with a little blue and purple on the prop though to make it stand out a bit more.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

those look fantastic! I definately need a tutorial, I need some of those for my party. Make sure you include brand names and where to find the alginate because I have yet to find some in my stores.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I have to agree, Those look so real, they're gross. Very nice job with this. I second the how to video.

How much do want to charge for some hands??


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are sick!! Do a How to!!! they look way too real.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are incredible!!! I gotta agree with everyone else in saying they look so real. Every once in awhile there is a fairly new member who posts something so lifelike I wonder if it isn't some serial killer getting his jollies....LOL! It's really scarey when that member disappears and never replys on the how-tos...
gotta stop my over active imagination


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Those are the best hands I've ever seen! I'll add my pleading for a tute. How much did they cost to make?


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

They cost around 50.00 to make a piece. Friend of mine has a tutorial similar to how I made mine at.

YouTube - Silicone hand Part 1

YouTube - Silicone Hand Part 2

hope they work....

-Frank Balzer


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great videos! Thanks for the links. I need to think more about silicone props!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

These look too good to be anything other than real.

Admit it...The local funeral parlour residents have some "bits" missing, don't they?? You're not fooling us with any contrived tutorials..
Come on now Frank..you can tell us...We're your friends...

Talking of bits...What are the other "articles" in the photo's apart from the hands and fingers?
(I've got a feeling I'm gonna wish I hadn't asked).


----------

